# Copa Liga 30-02



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Salernitana v Sassuolo

30/09/2008 19:30 BST
  2.10 2.95 3.40 All Bets (20) 
Bologna v Ascoli

01/10/2008 14:00 BST
  1.571 3.40 5.50 All Bets (19) 
Lazio v Atalanta

01/10/2008 19:30 BST
  1.70 3.20 4.75 All Bets (24) 
Torino v Livorno

01/10/2008 19:30 BST
  1.50 3.60 6.00 All Bets (13) 
Genoa v Ravenna

02/10/2008 17:00 BST
  1.25 4.75 10.00 All Bets (18)


----------

